# [SPN] Seventh Sikhtoons Caption Contest



## Sikh News Reporter (Apr 2, 2009)

Sikh Philosophy Network Community Bulletin

	For unsubscription information, please see the bottom of this email

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!

Seventh Sikhtoons Caption Contest - Enter Today
SPN takes immense pleasure in announcing the launch of 7th edition of Sikhtoons Caption Contest!

As you already know, one of SPN'er (Vaheguruseekr ji) has already won the sixth edition of the contest and why not you? Let us make this a huge success once again.

For submission information and more details, please visit the following link: Contest Details.

We know you can do it. Best of Luck! Have fun!

nJoy!!

Gurfateh,


Sikh Philosophy Network
Visit Sikh Philosophy Network
Daily Hukumnama
Gurmat Vichaar Project
Download Sikhism Toolbar
Gurbani MP3 Downloads
Book Store
Meet Forum Leaders
Invite Your Friends
Contact Us
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Date: 03-04-2009

Activity since: 01-04-2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

View all new content here: http://www.sikhism.us

-- Threads posted most recently --

Title: "Freedom, Restraint And The Right To Offend: Are we in denial?" 
Some interesting comments from Professor Christie Davies here: /  / The Social ...
(Date Posted 02-04-2009 by I. J. Singh)
 o 2 Replies, 27 Views, Last Post: 09:47 PM, 02-04-2009 by randip singh
 o Freedom, Restraint And The Right To Offend: Are we in denial?

Title: "Are we listening to our Guru's instructions ?" 
WORKING THE TEACHINGS OF SABD GURU /   /   / Working the teachings is defined as ...
(Date Posted 02-04-2009 by singhbj)
 o 2 Replies, 30 Views, Last Post: 03:26 AM, 03-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o Are we listening to our Guru's instructions ?

Title: "Engineering at Baru Sahib: Message to All" 
Naturally I cannot find what I am looking for when I need to find it. There is ...
(Date Posted 02-04-2009 by Amanpreet Singh)
 o 4 Replies, 41 Views, Last Post: 07:47 PM, 02-04-2009 by aad0002
 o Engineering at Baru Sahib: Message to All

Title: "The Importance of Panth" 
A poetic expression of very deep intuitions -- I never thought of it quite that ...
(Date Posted 02-04-2009 by kds1980)
 o 4 Replies, 38 Views, Last Post: 09:37 AM, 02-04-2009 by aad0002
 o The Importance of Panth

Title: "Obligations of a Sikh To the Guru" 
OBLIGATIONS OF A SIKH TO THE GURU /   /   / ABSTRACT /   /   / A Sikh is one who ...
(Date Posted 02-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 0 Replies, 31 Views, Last Post: 01:45 AM, 02-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o Obligations of a Sikh To the Guru

Title: "Hukamnamas of Guru Tegh Bahadhur - A Historical Study" 
Yes now that there is newer "linguistic/handwriting recognition/forensic etc ...
(Date Posted 01-04-2009 by randip singh)
 o 7 Replies, 53 Views, Last Post: 06:52 AM, 03-04-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh
 o Hukamnamas of Guru Tegh Bahadhur - A Historical Study

Title: "Forgiveness does not change the past, but it does enlarge the future." 
Forgiveness is an act of imagination. It challenges one to give up his ...
(Date Posted 01-04-2009 by Aman Singh)
 o 2 Replies, 47 Views, Last Post: 03:56 AM, 02-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o Forgiveness does not change the past, but it does enlarge the future.

Title: "Spiritual Bankruptcy" 
Dear Vir Dalbir Singh ji, Gurufateh; /                          The definition ...
(Date Posted 01-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 7 Replies, 96 Views, Last Post: 04:29 PM, 02-04-2009 by Balkar Singh
 o Spiritual Bankruptcy

Title: "Rigorous honesty/ਜ਼ੋਰ ਦਾਰ ਸਚਾਈ" 
Dear Randip Ji, /   / It is not easy to be truthful to your self. I and Manjit ...
(Date Posted 01-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 2 Replies, 25 Views, Last Post: 04:19 AM, 03-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o Rigorous honesty/ਜ਼ੋਰ ਦਾਰ ਸਚਾਈ

Title: "Tirath /ਤੀਰਥਿ" 
Teji Ji Well said-  /   / To me a tirath is of any value only when a pilgrim ...
(Date Posted 01-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 4 Replies, 45 Views, Last Post: 11:45 PM, 02-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o Tirath /ਤੀਰਥਿ

-- Threads with the most replies --

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 
Brother this was not meant to be a swipe at you but I wanted to share this essay ...
(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 560 Replies, 32154 Views, Last Post: 06:42 AM, 08-01-2009 by pk70
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 

(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 545 Replies, 29515 Views, Last Post: 01:20 PM, 11-12-2008 by randip singh
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" 
Randeep Veer jeo, /   / I will be highly obliged if you can just write the ...
(Date Posted 12-04-2006 by randip singh)
 o 533 Replies, 12457 Views, Last Post: 09:37 PM, 01-04-2009 by randip singh
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself." 
Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)
(Date Posted 07-01-2008 by Sikh80)
 o 440 Replies, 29081 Views, Last Post: 08:06 AM, 07-03-2009 by onewithinall
 o Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself.

Title: "Creation in Islam" 
Christians regard the scripture about our power which is not a physical force ...
(Date Posted 03-08-2007 by azizrasul)
 o 435 Replies, 23992 Views, Last Post: 02:03 AM, 17-02-2009 by shearwater
 o Creation in Islam

-- Threads with the most views --

Title: "Sikhism And Tattoos" 
pk70 ji /  / It is OK to be in disagreement. No offense is ever taken. 
(Date Posted 19-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 43689 Views, 225 Replies, Last Post: 10:42 AM, 16-10-2008 by aad0002
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?" 
Spiritual Guru go on hunting, killing for his enjoyment?  /   / It was for the ...
(Date Posted 12-07-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 32397 Views, 329 Replies, Last Post: 07:12 AM, 28-02-2009 by BhagatSingh
 o Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?

Title: "Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen" 
Let us spare this thread dedicated to Gyani Ji from the hard talk... We have ...
(Date Posted 18-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 30885 Views, 54 Replies, Last Post: 09:40 PM, 11-06-2008 by Aman Singh
 o Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen

Title: "Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith" 
So where is the original poster RAJS?
(Date Posted 06-08-2004 by Rajs)
 o 30036 Views, 316 Replies, Last Post: 08:31 PM, 22-07-2007 by deepsingh87
 o Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith

Title: "Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments" 
Gurfateh to all members, /   / Thanks for such great knowledge regarding ...
(Date Posted 02-10-2005 by rsingh)
 o 29722 Views, 3 Replies, Last Post: 01:30 PM, 25-08-2008 by avinash kaur
 o Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments

-- Threads with no replies yet --

Title: "Obligations of a Sikh To the Guru" 
OBLIGATIONS OF A SIKH TO THE GURU /   /   / ABSTRACT /   /   / A Sikh is one who ...
(Date Posted 02-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 31 Views
 o Obligations of a Sikh To the Guru

Title: "Coruption/bribe/ਵਢੀ" 
CORUPTION/BRIBE/ਵਢੀ /   /   / ABSTRACT /   /   / It is a ...
(Date Posted 01-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 26 Views
 o Coruption/bribe/ਵਢੀ

Title: "Blessings of Naam" 
BLESSINGS OF NAAM  /   /   / ABSTRACT /   /   /   / Naam in Sikhism is the ...
(Date Posted 31-03-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 25 Views
 o Blessings of Naam

Title: "Sabd Guru on Beauty/ਰੂਪੁ" 
SABD GURU ON BEAUTY/ਰੂਪੁ /   /   /   /   / What is ...
(Date Posted 31-03-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 28 Views
 o Sabd Guru on Beauty/ਰੂਪੁ

Title: "Evolution of the Word, Khalsa" 
EVOLUTION OF THE WORD KHALSA /   /   / The word Khalsa was brought to India by ...
(Date Posted 31-03-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 44 Views
 o Evolution of the Word, Khalsa
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
LATEST POLLS
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Question: Most Influential Sikhs in History? plz add to list.
 o "Dr. Manmohan Singh" (4 Votes)
 o "Baba Deep Singh" (7 Votes)
 o "Banda Singh Bahadur" (9 Votes)
 o "Maharaja Ranjit Singh" (10 Votes)
 o "Prof Sahib Singh" (6 Votes)
 o "Bhagat Puran Singh" (4 Votes)
 o "Baba Budhha" (7 Votes)
 o "Sant Jarnail Singh" (2 Votes)
 o "Master Tara Singh" (0 Votes)
 o "Bhai Gurdas" (7 Votes)
 o "Bhai Mani Singh" (5 Votes)
 o "Sardar Baghel Singh" (2 Votes)
 o "Bhai Kahan Singh Nabha" (3 Votes)
 o "Bhai Veer Singh" (5 Votes)
 o "Bhai Kanihiya Ji" (0 Votes)
 o "Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa" (2 Votes)
 o "Shaheed Bhagat Singh" (0 Votes)
 o "Shaheed Udham Singh" (0 Votes)
   View Poll Results: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List

Question: (Read the main post first) Would you &quot;dance&quot; to kirtan? Explain.
 o "Yes..." (4 Votes)
 o "No..." (26 Votes)
 o "I don't listen to kirtan..." (0 Votes)
 o "Not sure..." (4 Votes)
   View Poll Results: Dancing and Gurbani


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
FORTHCOMING EVENTS 			SPN Calendar of Events:
to view the calendar, click the link below:
http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?c=1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Single Day Events

03-04-2009:
 o AJ DA PANJAB Abbottsford, BC Canada - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=338&c=1

04-04-2009:
 o RE-THINKING SIKH INSTITUTIONS  Webinar by Sikh Research Institute - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=339&c=1
 o BEYOND DUALITY -  MARK OF EXCELLENCE LECTURE Surrey, BC Canada - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=340&c=1
 o AJ DA PANJAB Surrey, BC Canada - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=341&c=1

13-04-2009:
 o Internation Sikh Turban Day - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=329&c=1

Ranged Events

21-02-2009:
 o (02-21 --> 05-01) SIKH LEGACY OF PUNJAB - Santa Barbara Museum, Santa Barbara, CA, USA - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=316&c=1

12-04-2009:
 o (04-12 --> 04-19) Exhibition of Sikh Military Bravery -  Klang & Petaling Jaya, Malaysia - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=343&c=1

28-06-2009:
 o (06-28 --> 07-12) SIDAK - Faith Courage Discipline - Sikh Research Institute San Antonio Texas US - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=342&c=1

Recurring Events

23-02-2009:
 o (02-23-2009/04-26-2009) CAMP MIRI PIRI Register by May 1 Espanola, NM - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=320&c=1
()


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTICS:
We have had the following activity since 01-04-2009 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 14 New Members
 o 20 New Threads
 o 134 New Posts
 o 0 New Polls


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link:
http://www.sikhism.us/profile.php?do=editoptions
and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".
Currently, community updates are sent weekly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.


----------

